# Lionhead mix? (breed help)



## Mordecai (Jul 29, 2015)

I've had this girl for about a month now. She's overweight but we're working on it. I definitely think she's a lionhead, but I think she's a mix. So, what do you guys think? Lionhead mix or just a big lionhead? If she's a mix, what do you think she's mixed with?

Some more information about Ava: She's almost 5 pounds, she's energetic, and her spots look like agouti.


----------



## MiniLopMad (Jul 29, 2015)

She definitely looks like a lion head mix, I love that cute little patch of hair  I don't know what she could be mixed with but whatever she is, she is adorable


----------



## BlazeBunnies (Jul 29, 2015)

I think a lion head mix but I'm in Aus and have no experience with them I have only just seen pics (and I think there adorable) possible crossed with an English spot maybe? I'm not sure


----------



## Azerane (Jul 29, 2015)

Not with an English Spot, they're quite large rabbits and have quite a distinct body type. I agree with the others that you can really only speculate on lionhead mix. Very cute though


----------



## Chester1_andblueberry (Jul 29, 2015)

Does look like a lionhead with a small mane  forsure a lionhead mix


----------



## Xena (Aug 9, 2015)

Lionhead mix. Looking at the shoulder it tell me that the 2nd breed look like ( mini rex, polish or a breed like that ).
The mane tell its a Lionhead, but the lack of it telle its cross. The chestnut color also tell its cross, because the current chestnut in lionhead is much darker than that.
I think it could be cross with a Dutch. The head, look like that. The weight is also arround that. And funny thing it doen't have any spot in the white part of a dutch.
Someone could have cross a Broken Lionhead with a Dutch!


----------



## JessicaMoore (Aug 9, 2015)

Lionhead x netherland drawf maybe?...


----------



## Xena (Aug 9, 2015)

JessicaMoore said:


> Lionhead x netherland drawf maybe?...


To big to be cross with a Netherland Dwarf.
A Lionhead weight 3.12 pounds or less and a Netherland Dwarf 2.8 pounds or less. So a 5 pounds rabbit is unlikely born out of these 2 breeds


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Aug 10, 2015)

Definitely some Lion in the mix--looks like the same litter our boy Mr Hoppes came from. He's a rescue from N CA so we don't know his lineage either--happy and healthy is our main concerns.


----------



## Tashab (Dec 13, 2020)

Mordecai said:


> I've had this girl for about a month now. She's overweight but we're working on it. I definitely think she's a lionhead, but I think she's a mix. So, what do you guys think? Lionhead mix or just a big lionhead? If she's a mix, what do you think she's mixed with?
> 
> Some more information about Ava: She's almost 5 pounds, she's energetic, and her spots look like agouti.


 she's a spotted English lion head mix we have the same one.


----------



## Jimdald (Jul 17, 2022)

We have a bunny that looks like these. I’m also thinking it’s a Lion Head and English Spot mix. She’s 7 pounds (loves her hay)


----------

